# Mike offseason. Making a monster



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Hi guys

thought I'd get my offseason jounal up and running

I completiy just stop my prep one

I won my class and got invite to the British but due to personal reason I dident want to do it

plus a had a plan set in place to work with a new coach and rally push the size ,

I just want to get as big as I posile now ,

i want be competing again till I can hang with the big boys

will post nutrition , training , drugs later


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Pics 2 days before and day of competition


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikel123 said:


> [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG][IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]Pics 2 days before and day of competition
> View attachment 133569
> View attachment 133564
> View attachment 133565
> ...


 Congrats mate you were completely shredded awesome job! Not working with ur coach who got u to that or does he only do prep?

Did u use tren in the last few weeks of prep?


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks guys

no I'm working with Matthew Tofton now

he's very good


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Current condition


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

So training is push pull legs

but set up in a modified fortitude system so here's an example of one of my pull session

pull

load sets -6-12 Reps

db chest supported row 40kgx9

lat pull down 100kgx11

deadlift 180kgx8

muscle rounds

cable row 80kgx4,4,4,4,4,2

hammer grip chins bw+10kgx4,4,4,4,2 bwx4

bb curl 30kgx4,4,4,3,20kgx4,4

pump sets

Lat pull on cable machine 25-30rep

machinene row 25-30 reps

resr cable fly 25-30 Reps

bi/tri superset

machine dip 25-30 reps

machine curl

x2

calf muscle rounds

standing calf raise stack x4,4,4,4,4,2

So load sets pick 2 thickness moves on width warm up on all 3 moves then 1 working set to failure

then muscle rounds 6 sets of 4 reps 10 seconds between sets 1 failure point , 1 width 1 thickness 1 bi move

pump sets are continuous no rest , with the use of partials , slow negitives so on, between 20-30 rep range

Both push and legs are the same set up

nutrion and drugs will go up later


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Current cycle

800mg npp

660mg sus

10iu slin pre and post

40mg Novla

will run for one more week and cruise


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

Food :

training day :

m1-50p 60c 20f

m2-same

m3-same

pre 75c (HBCD) 20p (pepto pro )

intra -100c 40p mix of workout food and HBCD

m4-(post wo) 50c 165c 0f

m5-50p 40f 0c

m6-50p 50f 0c


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Good job on getting so lean for your competition, looked good mate.


----------



## Mikel123 (Feb 14, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> Good job on getting so lean for your competition, looked good mate.


 Thanks buddy

was an awful prep tbh , lots of personal s**t going on that I could of done without so it kind of ruined it for me in a way as I just wanted to get on and off stage as quick as I could lol


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

What's the name of the hair cut?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Great physique lad


----------

